# Just for fun! What's your new name?



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

We all need a little stress-reliever! This only takes a  minute.  
Sometimes when you have a stressful day or week, you need  some  silliness to break up the day. If we are honest, we have a  lot more  stressful days than not.
Here is your dose of humour...

A. Follow the instructions to find your new name.

So:-
1. Use the third letter of your first name to determine  your    New   first name:
                         A = snickle
>> >>>>      >       B = doombah
>> >>>>      >       C = goober
>> >>>>      >       D = cheesey
>> >>>>      >       E = crusty
>> >>>>      >       F = greasy
>> >>>>      >       G = dumbo
>> >>>>      >       H = farcus
>> >>>>      >       I = dorky
>> >>>>      >       J = doofus
>> >>>>      >       K = funky
>> >>>>      >       L = boobie
>> >>>>      >       M = sleezy
>> >>>>      >       N = sloopy
>> >>>>      >       O = fluffy
>> >>>>      >       P = stinky
>> >>>>      >       Q = slimy
>> >>>>      >       R = dorfus
>> >>>>      >       S = snooty
>> >>>>      >       T = tootsie
>> >>>>      >       U = dipsy
>> >>>>      >       V = sneezy
>> >>>>      >       W = liver
>> >>>>      >       X = skippy
>> >>>>      >       Y = dinky
>> >>>>      >       Z = zippy
>> >>>>      >

2. Use the second letter of your last name to determine  the  first
half of your new last name:

                         A = dippin
>> >>>>      >       B = feather
>> >>>>      >       C = batty
>> >>>>      >       D = burger
>> >>>>      >       E = chicken
>> >>>>      >       F = barffy
>> >>>>      >       G = lizard
>> >>>>      >       H = waffle
>> >>>>      >       I = farkle
>> >>>>      >       J = monkey
>> >>>>      >       K = flippin
>> >>>>      >       L = fricken
>> >>>>      >       M = bubble
>> >>>>      >       N = rhino
>> >>>>      >       O = potty
>> >>>>      >       P = hamster
>> >>>>      >       Q = buckle
>> >>>>      >       R = gizzard
>> >>>>      >       S = lickin
>> >>>>      >       T = snickle
>> >>>>      >       U = chuckle
>> >>>>      >       V = pickle
>> >>>>      >       W = Hubble
>> >>>>      >       X = dingle
>> >>>>      >       Y = gorilla
>> >>>>      >       Z = girdle
>> >>>>      >


    3. Use the third letter of your last name to determine the second half of your new last name:

>> >>>>      >       A = butt
>> >>>>      >       B = boob
>> >>>>      >       C =face
>> >>>>      >       D = nose
>> >>>>      >       E = hump
>> >>>>      >       F = breath
>> >>>>      >       G = pants
>> >>>>      >       H = shorts
>> >>>>      >       I = lips
>> >>>>      >       J = honker
>> >>>>      >       K = head
>> >>>>      >       L = tush
>> >>>>      >       M = chunks
>> >>>>      >       N = dunkin
>> >>>>      >       O = brains
>> >>>>      >       P = biscuits
>> >>>>      >       Q = toes
>> >>>>      >       R = doodle
>> >>>>      >       S = fanny
>> >>>>      >       T = sniffer
>> >>>>      >       U = sprinkles
>> >>>>      >       V = frack
>> >>>>      >       W = squirt
>> >>>>      >       X = humperdinck
>> >>>>      >       Y = hiney
>> >>>>      >       Z = juice

  
Thus, for example, George W. Bush's new name is: Fluffy Chucklefanny.

Remember that children laugh an average of 146 times a day;

adults laugh an average of 4 times a day. Put more laughter in your day.

Lots of love 

Crusty Gizzardlips (AKA Sparklequeen!)


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

My new name is.....................

Dorky Chuckletush


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hellloooooooo from Snickle Fricken-Butt!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Doombah pottydunkin


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

My new name is goober farkle sniffer........


Nicola


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

my name is....... snickle batty-sniffer    cool eh


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

My new name is 

Boobie Bubble-butt  i love it 

Ants


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

my new name is:

Sloopy Dippin Fanny


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

ants2 said:


> My new name is
> 
> Boobie Bubble-butt i love it
> 
> Ants


    Love it


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

janie77 said:


> my new name is:
> 
> Sloopy Dippin Fanny


 how unfortunate for you


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

My name is Boobie Potty Tush


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

cossie said:


> My name is Boobie Potty Tush


   

Hello my name is Tootsie ChickenDunkin and I'm engaged to Cheesey PottyBoob


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sleazy Rhino Breath!!


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

snooty potty face 
JJ


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Emmalottie said:


> Sleazy Rhino Breath!!


    

Love

Crusty Gizzard Lips!  (ooh, i bet you fancy a smacker from me now!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

my new name is snickle chickenbutt lol

lea-anne x


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

snickle fartle tush!!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Dinky Dippin Chunks

NICE!


----------



## Flip-Flop (May 29, 2007)

My New Name Is;

Dorfus Waffle Lips  

Kinda suits the Waffle Lips part - or so my friends would say!!

Hubbies New Name would be;

Cheesey Waffle Lips  

My Maiden Name would have been 

Dorfus Dippin Doodle - again quite apt


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Dorfus Bubblehump xx


----------



## beckyb (Feb 27, 2007)

hello from

doombah chuckletush


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Me?
Dorfus Chickenhump!


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm Jumbo Dippin Sniffer  

This is fun!!!
My little man's is Dorky Dippin Pants-Wait til he gets home from cubs he'll think it's hilarious.  A 10 year old boy's sence of humor is unbeatable.  I can see him printing off the list and taking it into school and then me in the head teacher's office   A bad influence I am.

~A


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

I like this one.

My new name is Sleezy Frickenlips.


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

my new name is-
Sleezy potty doodle


----------



## KayO (Apr 27, 2006)

Dinky Rhino Hump


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Mine's:

Tootsie Rhino Nose


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tootsie Batty Butt


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

from Sloopy Waffle-Brain!!


----------



## Gemma L (May 22, 2007)

Sleezy Chicken Fanny!!!!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Gemma L said:


> Sleezy Chicken Fanny!!!!


OMG! That is so so so so funny! Ha ha!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

And Im married to Dipsy Waffle-Brain!!


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I am goober farkle chunks    

xx

nice game sparkle


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

DINky Gizzard brains!!!!!!

kool im lovin it


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Greetings from:Sloopy Chicken Hiney


----------



## sandnotoil (Sep 14, 2007)

Howdy from
Mrs Dorfus Chuckledoodle & my DH Mr Sleezy Chuckledoodle.


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm Boobie Chucklelips!

Lucky me - - hee, hee!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm dinky chickendoodle    and i'm married to  funky chickendoodle


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

My new name is.......

Tootsie Bubble-lips!!! 

I sound like a porn star!!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm Fluffy Potty-Boob!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm Sleezy Chuckle Sniffer !!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

snickle dippin brains?!



Just on this note, there is a "game" somewhere where you combine the name of your first pet and your mothers maiden name to give your "porn name" can I recommend that people dont do this one as these are two security questions people use on accounts for various things and there is a chance that this can be picked up......and your account can be open to access from others....


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

snickle dippin squirt - HAHAHA!!


----------



## KayO (Apr 27, 2006)

My new name is dinky Rhion-hump and I am married to sneezy Rhino-hump 

hahahaha


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Me - Snickle Frickenbrains
DH - Dipsy Frickenbrains
our dog - Sneezy Frickenbrains

what a lovely family!!


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm Dipsy Dippin-Juice!!!  hehe 

My DP is Dorky Dippin-Sprinkles, he's lush...


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Sloopy Dippindoodle!  Nice to meet ya.


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello... I'm Tootsie DippinDoodle ... nice to meet you all


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

and I am Booble Pottysquirt

Nice to meet you

xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am dorfus bubblelips, I have a DH called doombah and sons called Goober and dorfus


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi mines dorfus bubblelips aswell


----------



## boxerlou (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi I'm Dipsy ChuckleChunks, I'm married to Sloopy and have twin girls Boobie and Snickle!!


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Dorky Farkle Face 
Pleased to meet you


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

dinky waffle butt


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

my dp name is crusty waffle butt


----------

